# Major Ice Storm - Toronto, Canada



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

We had the worst ice storm in recent memory. Ive never seen it this bad in the 12+ years Ive been living here. 250,000 people are without power in Toronto alone and Hydro are saying it will take 3 days to get back. Last night places around out building were without power and I kept seeing the sky being lit up by blueish green light (power lines). We went out today (I took shotty to snap pics) and the lights (signals) around us were all out. Serious stuff.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Google ice storm 98 Montreal, that was some crazy *****!


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

The Big Buddha said:


> Google ice storm 98 Montreal, that was some crazy *****!


Everyone knows about that...


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice to look @ in pictures but i'll take my 75 degree southern ca christmas @ the beach.


----------



## Marshallshred85 (Sep 9, 2013)

I live in Muskogee Oklahoma, and in 2005, and 2007 we had really bad ice storms like this as well! Tons of people without power.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Aqguy said:


> Nice to look @ in pictures but i'll take my 75 degree southern ca christmas @ the beach.



I hope an iguana walks over you while you are getting a tan on the beach. ehehe


Well the sun finally came out after many days, I dont remember the last time we had the sun out. ITS BEAUTIFUL. The camera suks at taking details, all the trees are shining like glitter.


----------

